# Dot is feeling better



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Dot had a bit of a play this morning and then snoozed comfortably wherever I was.
Since lunch time her energy levels have been going up and up. She has towed me around the muddy garden with determination and sat down in protest when I said it was time to go back in x3.
She has had to be separated from Kiki because she keeps on bouncing on her.
She has had to be shut out of the lounge to stop her leaping onto the sofa.

Still a bit gurgly - but obviously she feels fine in herself


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah beautiful pics, I want to kiss that little snout!! Sounds like it's going to be difficult keeping her calm x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad Dot is feeling better. Now the hard work is to stop her running around  xx Good Luck x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news. Gorgeous girl and that wound looks lovely!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So glad she is bouncing back! Love her sweet face I want to kiss her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad she is bouncing back! look at her face!!! so cute!! and the incision looks really really good!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is a beautiful girl. I am glad she is getting better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very glad that she is doing so well, but don't envy you having to try and keep her calm! and yes I ditto wanting to kiss that snozzle!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That incision looks wonderful, you must have a good vet and a splendid post op home care nurse!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhh . . . XXXXX for that sweet face!!!!! So glad she is feeling better . . and that incision line liiks splendid!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is leaping everywhere. Help!
Saw the vet earlier and she was pleased with how the incision looked and I did not own up to how much Dot is bouncing...
The vet also wants to see Dot after the weekend to check on her gurgling throat, but she wasn't too worried as Dot is obviously bright, she is eating and hasn't been sick.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dot is leaping everywhere. Help!
> Saw the vet earlier and she was pleased with how the incision looked and I did not own up to how much Dot is bouncing...
> The vet also wants to see Dot after the weekend to check on her gurgling throat, but she wasn't too worried as Dot is obviously bright, she is eating and hasn't been sick.


Told ya  she would be leaping about in no time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish my vet friend could phone you Mazi and tell you the horror stories of surgeries gone wrong when well meaning families did not hold out for the ten day no jumping requirement.  Crate her or leash her even if it hurts! Get the family to take turns amusing her, prize goes to the funniest (quiet) dog trick taught. 

Far better than putting her innards in a plastic bag to keep them clean while you rush her to the vet.... and that was NOT the worst of her stories!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is on a lead.... or shut in the kitchen, if I'm not with her. She uses her lead like a skipping rope and leaps into her bed, she could walk into it, but she bounces - jumping a foot into the air. 
I've been working on heal close, down from a distance and short recall. 
Nutty puppy.


----------

